# Ideal Camera for cost?



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm trying to get a camera for work that will save on pain to my back. I currently use one of those plastic blue reel camera's that sit flat on the ground.
It's very awkward to use in tight spaces because it lays flat, and I have to lean over the thing to push it in. Optionally I'm considering trying to build an upright holder for it, or buy one if such exists. I use my camera on nearly every job, and it's the only thing that's so awkward to use.

A ridgid mini cam would be perfect of course, however with monitor they are extremely expensive. 150ft of reel would be perfect, however I can probably do with 100ft, since I will still carry my other camera for lines that go over that length.

Obviously something that doesn't break easily counts.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Ridgid hands down, check ebay or craigslist, just saw a mini 200' with the dvdpak sell this morning for 3750 on eBay


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

That's a pretty good price. 

I notice on Ebay something called like a Ridgid L100 or such....anyone have any info on how that one works? Guess it's like 100 ft, but the monitor seems to be hand-held.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Something funny - went to look on Craigslist, and found an entire Plumbing Company for sale, 220k.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

L100 would be for chasing 1.5" -2" secondary lines mostly, it can do 4" sorta but won't push out like a full size and the sondes aren't as strong when it gets deep


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ridgid SeeSnake Compact is a great size.


David


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

The compact looks really nice, but I don't see any used ones for sale.

The profit margin on these things must be insane. I can't figure out why the monitors are like $2000....

$2000 can get you a 70" smart TV these days.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

post a pic of your current camera and maybe we can help you design a stand. BTW.....you would have that problem if you had a seesnake.....hahaha. 

Sorry....I'm done. lol


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Tounces said:


> The compact looks really nice, but I don't see any used ones for sale. The profit margin on these things must be insane. I can't figure out why the monitors are like $2000.... $2000 can get you a 70" smart TV these days.


Exactly! $2K - $3K for what's basically a small tv and DVD or iPad.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> post a pic of your current camera and maybe we can help you design a stand. BTW.....you would have that problem if you had a seesnake.....hahaha.
> 
> Sorry....I'm done. lol


Was trying to remember what it was called and find a picture online.


It's one of those ones with the blue solid plastic circular container that sits on the ground, with 4 white plastic legs that it rests on. 

Here we go - found it 

http://www.tvinspection.com/color.htm


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Tounces said:


> Was trying to remember what it was called and find a picture online.
> 
> 
> It's one of those ones with the blue solid plastic circular container that sits on the ground, with 4 white plastic legs that it rests on.
> ...


Scooters have been around for a long time. They are made locally but I thinks he builds them out of his garage. Years ago I watched a guy from Goldak using one in a giant factory. I'm not sure if it was the operator or the equipment but they had to give up. I came back a couple of weeks later with my 325' self leveling Ridgid and got it figured out.

Mark


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Make a platform with an "L" bracket in the middle sticking straight up. Use some U-clamps to hold the guide arm on the L Bracket. 

You know I kinda feel your thought on camera cost is similar to a homeowner that might call a plumber out to do a simple project and gets a bigger then expected......"$225 to rebuild my toilet?! There's only $15 in parts in there! Why so much?"

How would a plumber rationalize that hesitation to a homeowner? Probably the exact same way a sewer camera company....achoo(ridgid).....would rationalize the hesitation of a plumber buying a 8k sewer camera.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Tounces said:


> Was trying to remember what it was called and find a picture online.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A friend of mine still has that camera from the mid to late nineties. It still works.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 24, 2015)

I haven't bought one, but I have heard that these guys - http://sewereye.com/ - offered a pretty good camera for the price.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> How would a plumber rationalize that hesitation to a homeowner? Probably the exact same way a sewer camera company....achoo(ridgid).....would rationalize the hesitation of a plumber buying a 8k sewer camera.


That actually involves Labor though. Pretty much anyone understands Labor costs more than parts, unless you're done in like 10 mins, but even then, you still have to drive to their house, which costs time.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I've actually heard good things about Hathorn cameras. My local repair guy endorses them, second only to Ridgid.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Drain Pro said:


> I've actually heard good things about Hathorn cameras. My local repair guy endorses them, second only to Ridgid.


The company I used to work for used a Spartan camera for years but got tired of sending it off for repairs so they bought a Hathorn...I used it quite a bit before I left and really liked it. Solid, quality unit for sure...and the whole setup with 200' reel with self-leveling head and DVR controller/monitor was just over 8K out the door with warranty :yes:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

supakingDFW said:


> The company I used to work for used a Spartan camera for years but got tired of sending it off for repairs so they bought a Hathorn...I used it quite a bit before I left and really liked it. Solid, quality unit for sure...and the whole setup with 200' reel with self-leveling head and DVR controller/monitor was just over 8K out the door with warranty :yes:


Sonde in the camera head? For a couple 1000 more you get the Ridgid 200' camera and monitor.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> Sonde in the camera head? For a couple 1000 more you get the Ridgid 200' camera and monitor.


Yep, sonde in the head...Don't get me wrong, Ridgid is the best in terms of quality and reliability. I own one myself :thumbup: But I think Hathorn is a close second and I wouldn't hesitate to buy one :yes:


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone ever actually use a Cobra-Cam by Pro-Build?

I'm sure it's not as tough as Ridgid....however...

At $700 for Camera and monitor, you could break around 18 of them before they would cost as much as a Ridgid. 

I know Ridgids DO break, so it's not like they last forever. If this Camera lasts for a year, that means a Ridgid would have to last 18(and NEVER break once) years to be the same value.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You should buy one and let us know how it does for you. Alot of us already talk on the ridgid system....you should demo the cobracam. Can you post a video of it's video quality? Got a link of it? 

One thing is you can't go off time when seeing how much your camera is used....Unless a job is canceled, I'll be at 248 inspections at the end of this week, done since Apr 2014 and have about 77k feet inspected on my full size. 

Some of us inspect more then others.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Im with gear junky, give it a try and keep track of how many times you use it. I took the cheep road with video equipment 1 time and it was always broke. not the monitor but the camera itself.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tounces said:


> Anyone ever actually use a Cobra-Cam by Pro-Build?
> 
> I'm sure it's not as tough as Ridgid....however...
> 
> ...


You show up with your $700 camera and it breaks during the inspection, now where are you? You tell the customer you'll be back next week with another camera and I'll come behind you and yank the job out from under your feet. 

My Ridgid camera is about 5 years old and has never failed. That $6000 camera/monitor generates $10,000 - $15,000 a year in revenue PLUS the repair/replacement jobs it helps sell.

To put my money where my mouth is I'm taking some of that revenue and turning it into another camera package. I awaiting a quote from AJ Coleman on a 200' camera, CS65 monitor and a SR 20 locator.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Tounces said:


> Anyone ever actually use a Cobra-Cam by Pro-Build?
> 
> I'm sure it's not as tough as Ridgid....however...
> 
> ...


I think that is a great idea. Nick Villar seems to really like to sell those systems. Besides, who hasn't heard of SoCal Sewer Equipment.

BTW, Your math is way off.

Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

This is too funny. Tounce, do your homework and study this stuff.

On most plumbing forums there are posts after posts warning people about:

SoCal Sewer Equipment

South Coast Sewer Equipment

Sewer Equipment of Nevada

ProBuilt Tools

and many many ebay stores all related in one way or another to the above.

I looked at the Pro Built website and they proudly state they are "Rated # 1 by *Plumbers Association of America*". 

Now this will take a little longer, but now check the Corporate records of who owns each entity, including *Plumbers Association of America*. 

Mark


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

can I expect to get to a deal on a ridgid camera at the trade show in Long Beach?

Im tired, are you saying those companies may have a bad reputation? I looked up socal sewer equipment after reading your post. Steer clear?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

wharfrat said:


> can I expect to get to a deal on a ridgid camera at the trade show in Long Beach?
> 
> Im tired, are you saying those companies may have a bad reputation? I looked up socal sewer equipment after reading your post. Steer clear?


The trick is really to look up the owners. They are all owned by either Nick Villar or his associate Jessi Whitmore.

There will be show prices at the show from guys like JM McKinney who I have dealt with for 40-years. I would also call AJ Coleman and let them offer to beat the price. They should have an idea of prices before the show. Now remember too about the Spring Fling Promotion. Depending on what setup you need, you could get a free Navitrack Scout to boot.

Mark


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks. A free locator would be nice. I really want my own set up so it is always on my truck and only u can damage it.

JM McKinney fixes our cameras and all of our gorlitz machines. I will check in with them at the show.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I went with AJ Coleman after talking to JM McKinney. The owner....Jeff? Guy is a total arrogant rude jackass. I won't give him any of my business.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm just not sure how and if they are doing the show specials. If the Ridgid Reps do it, they will just hand you an invoice and you can go were ever you want. If not you may have to buy from someone at the show.

If things go well and they have an extra discount, you could get a CS65 monitor, a 200' color mini and a brick transmitter for around $10,000 plus get a Navitrack Scout for free.

Mark


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> .... get a Navitrack Scout for free.


That Scout s/b free. What a POS. I's like using a Willow branch.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> That Scout s/b free. What a POS. I's like using a Willow branch.


What do you use? I don't own a Scout but it seems like there are a bunch here who use them.

Mark


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> I'm just not sure how and if they are doing the show specials. If the Ridgid Reps do it, they will just hand you an invoice and you can go were ever you want. If not you may have to buy from someone at the show.
> 
> If things go well and they have an extra discount, you could get a CS65 monitor, a 200' color mini and a brick transmitter for around $10,000 plus get a Navitrack Scout for free.
> 
> Mark


Thats what i like about AJ with the spring fling.....nothing to fill out or wait for. They send you the qualifying merchandise and fill out the paperwork on their end.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> That Scout s/b free. What a POS. I's like using a Willow branch.


I use the scout and love it. Are you having issues for sonde location?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> That Scout s/b free. What a POS. I's like using a Willow branch.




Love my Scout for sewer line locates.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Love my navitrack 2 but I'm planning on buying a scout for second system. Should I stick with navitrack?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I have the original Navitrack. It is the most accurate and easy to use locator I've used in my 35 years of locating. Biz is the first one I have ever heard complain about the Scout.

Mark


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Where and when is the product Show? Is it in Chicagoland?


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

For the Record - 

I'm not worried about the $700 camera breaking.

I have a back-up. Also, I mostly want the Camera for the mount, if it breaks, I'm going to take it off and mount my better camera to it.

Unless someone knows where I can buy a metal upright Camera stand, I checked under parts for Ridgid but they don't sell the stand separately.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh, and I'm only doing like 7-8 inspections a week, tops....


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Checked my footage counter today. 31,000 feet. I'd like to see a 700 dollar camera do that.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Got my stuff today


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> Got my stuff today


If you haven't yet, make sure you take advantage of the Spring Promotion.

https://cdn2.ridgid.com/Media/Defau...8-acfa-c2f10fad8554/2015 Spring Promotion.pdf

Mark


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I got the free scout (not pictured) with my order. 

I didn't have to wait or mail in anything, got it rite then


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> Got my stuff today


Awesome. Money making toys, it doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Woops wrong thread... :blink:


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I have the scout with a black/white gen eye3 and haven't dug any practice holes yet. Depth has been accurate. 
Makes DVDs...5k used. One reterm in 3 years for 
650$. I'm happy


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> What do you use? I don't own a Scout but it seems like there are a bunch here who use them.
> 
> Mark



The receiver is much weaker and/or more susceptible to interference than the Navitrack. I have had more than one commercial locate in CI under concrete where the Scout just wouldn't get the signal straight. Navitrack nails it on time, every time. 15'+ depths with spot on accuracy. They are NOT created equal.

And don't even get me started on the hunched over, dizzy bat, pirouette dance to get an accurate depth. And that gawd awful bubble level to get the depth right. Wouldn't be so bad if I were only 3' tall.

What a piece of shiot.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I truly believe the only reason people like them is because Ridgid gives the damn things away. And they should, considering their limiations. 

The Scout is like a free iPad app. The real Navitrack being the in app purchase that actually works.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

There is a reason Ridgid gets $1,000 or more for the Navitrack over the Scout.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Geez Biz, you make me wonder now. I've only ever used the scout and thought it was great but now you make me wonder what I don't know I'm missing out on.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> Geez Biz, you make me wonder now. I've only ever used the scout and thought it was great but now you make me wonder what I don't know I'm missing out on.


I dunno S2. Maybe it's just me. Hey, if it works for you then great. But not for me.

Having to bend over and futz with that damn bubble level killed it for me. I can be done using the Navitrack and headed back to the shop quicker than I can straighten my back out from using the Scout. It should come with a box of Doan's pills. :laughing:

And that tiny screen? I mean really! Could Ridgid have made it any smaller and harder to read? 

Maybe I'm just getting old but honestly, after using a real locator, that toy Scout is just a joke to me.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Sure hope my Rigid rM200 camera(which is one of the top end cameras) and CS6 Monitor last that. It sure did take a lot of convincing to justify the cost of that one (to my wife). With self leveling,color camera head and sonde. Having 200' of camera cable, along with the Scout locator it really has helped tremendously for not only a great perspective in viewing and copying to a USB drive, but pin pointing location and depth, takes a lot of the anxiety of waiting for the excavator to actually physically find it. I am sure that the other manufacturer's camera does not offer the same degree of quality as my Rigid. Agreed it is not a inexpensive tool (18 of the others to equal the cost of it is a bit exaggerated, more like 11 or 12, unless of course you decide on the digital monitors which are IMO to expensive and more expensive if it does break). It is nice to be able to offer the customer the option to view any obstruction or misalignment issue, when you tell them they have to dig up their front yard !! Also after approximately 20 -25 uses, it has paid for itself. So it really depends on what degree of viewing you need or require, and of course amount your willing to spend that will determine which is the better for you.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Also, I never really encountered any major issues with the Scout. It takes a bit of using it to learn its particular operation. Once you do, in my opinion it is dead on every time. If something is marketed as "free", it does make you feel like you received something for nothing. We all know that is just a marketing ploy. I have read and heard how much more people like the Navitrack. Again though, when it is "free" after what you paid for the RM200 and CS6 with 2 batteries and charger, the Scout works just fine, at least until it has paid for itself !!


----------

